# Transfers cracking and splitting after only...



## djslue (Aug 21, 2011)

I am using Plastisol transfers from F&M and I find they are cracking and splitting up after only 2 or 3 washes. 

Can anyone offer some advice on how to prevent this ? 

I am using 360 degress on 7 seconds with medium-high pressure.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

i had same problem.

i just didnt buy anymore from them.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

are these cold or hot peel transfers?


----------



## djslue (Aug 21, 2011)

"Kenneth59" Hot peel. It seems to be worse on hoodies that are not 100% cotton.


----------



## djslue (Aug 21, 2011)

"nphektor" What do you use instead ? It seems worse on hoodies that are not 100% cotton


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

tbh i havent needed any transfers ... bought vinyl cutter equipment instead.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

djslue said:


> "Kenneth59" Hot peel. It seems to be worse on hoodies that are not 100% cotton.


ah ok the 'ol "got to be printed and applied just right" hot peel transfer.

1. Not familiar with where you get them but hot peels are sensitive to being cured just right, too much of a cure and they can not transfer just right. Plus the right kind of ink or additive has to be used.
2. generally speaking, my experience with them is you have to use pretty heavy pressure and a little higher heat than you think.
3. I would bump up your heat press to 375 for 10-15 seconds, then peel when you open the press.
4. age seems to affect hot peels too, the older they are the more trouble they tend to be.

Hot peels can really be nice long lasting transfers that have a soft hand but everything has to be just right. if i was you I would play around on some junk shirts with your time/temp.pressure, but one thing i wouldnt be at 360 for 7 seconds with just medium/heavy pressure, you are just going to have to experiment with them.

Another thing to consider is how they are being washed, cold water has always best.


----------



## TherRtl (Oct 27, 2007)

I have used Howard Sportswear for years and have had good luck with longevity.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

djslue said:


> I am using 360 degress on 7 seconds with medium-high pressure.


F & M doesn't have any transfers that apply at these settings. Did you try the published settings and they didn't work?


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

What color transfer for what color shirt?
What color shirt did you specify when you ordered them?
F&m athletic transfers are very thick, and certain colors especially for darker colored shirts seem to be even thicker.
I have done 1000's of them, and have noticed certain colors seem to crack faster.
Athletic gold for black shirts has cracked eventually every time. Different jobs, different blanks.
White on black same thing.
Navy on light blue though, i have personal shirts 50-75 washes over 3+ years that still look fantastic.
Been using f&m's fashion formula for a couple white on black jobs lately and so far so good. Transfers have a much better feel than athletic, not as hard of a finish and still have excellent opacity, although they are not as abrasion resistant.


----------



## djslue (Aug 21, 2011)

"Spathead" I meant 330 and 7 seconds. I am using "Athletic Formula prints


----------



## djslue (Aug 21, 2011)

"Beckmansbeach" Just sent over a message if you can help please.


----------



## djslue (Aug 21, 2011)

"Kenneth59" Any cold peel ones you can recommend ?


----------



## djslue (Aug 21, 2011)

"TherRtl" Are they good on cotton/poly blends ? That seems to be where I am getting most of my issues. On those type hoodies. My 100% cotton t-shirts last longer.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

F&m tech support recommended adding an extra second or two when printing hoodies so the heat can fully penetrate the thicker fabric


----------



## brightonmarket (Jan 21, 2012)

I go 400 degrees for 15 seconds. Hot peel and ring em up!!


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

I use to think that the .15 cent transfers were crap as they kept cracking on me. I read to try 350 and 10 secs and that helped out a lot. I don't hesitate to use them now. I use HEAVY pressure also.


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

Silver Mountain graphics did a one color job for me, the order was no good and they sent out a replacement but now the yellow is not as bright as another job they did. What should I do.


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

djslue said:


> I am using Plastisol transfers from F&M and I find they are cracking and splitting up after only 2 or 3 washes.
> 
> Can anyone offer some advice on how to prevent this ?
> 
> ...


Also try pre-heating the garment for 3 or 4 seconds. I haven't had any complaining about cracking since I started doing that. Preheat then 330 for 7 seconds.


----------

